
RateSetter Peer to Peer lending - TimJRobinson
https://www.ratesetter.com/
======
TimJRobinson
I posted this because I'd like feedback from anyone who's used it before and
information about any other alternatives. I really like the concept of peer to
peer lending.

~~~
brudgers
An 'Ask HN:' might get better feedback regarding peer to peer lending.

